# Spanish Trafico on Facebook



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Think this is the right place to post this ...originally put it in Chitchat :changes:
Interesting facebook page very handy for queries on driving in Spain and you can post questions ---enjoy-

https://www.facebook.com/TorreviejaTrafficDepartment

Brian


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Not many viewers on this link to face book so heres a heads up to let you know the content and its all in English, Subjects covered include speed cameras mentioned in the other post and much more such as drink drive limits,documents to carry,cyclists safety,how much a fine is for speeding .national speed limits, warning triangles,spare bulbs,carrying bikes regulations ,,,,you will need to scroll down through the pages to get the info but really been useful ...oh and a BIG moan about wild camping mainly from Brits.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The Facebook page is run by serving Guardia Civil Trafico officers (highways police), based in Torrevieja, Costa Blanca.
After a bit of a rocky start (some of the details of stuff they initially posted was actually wrong under Spanish law!), it's got very useful and informative.
As mentioned above, it includes a couple f motorhome threads: one reminding people of the the illegality of towing one road vehicle with another (ie A-framing) on any Spanish road; and another concerning the current infestations of very big wild-camping groups in several Costa Blanca South locations. 
Contributors have then pointed out that whilst 'wild-parking' is legal in Spain, wild-camping (getting the chairs. awning, levelling ramps, washing line etc out) is not (unless in a designated area).
There's a bit of an ironic problem however with the Brit locals moaning on this Guardia Civil Trafico facebook page about this, as it ain't in their jurisdiction...... they look after inter-urban roads. Controlling parking in car-parks/on rough ground/at roadside etc within towns is the responsibility of that boroughs Town Hall, through it's own employees, their own Policia Local.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Brian - very informative and also interesting, with the odd bit of humour.

HOWEVER, I note there is a line which says "spare wheels are compulsory". Is this going to cause some anguish amongst the "gunk" brigade?  - Gordon


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

H1-GBV said:


> Thanks Brian - very informative and also interesting, with the odd bit of humour.
> 
> HOWEVER, I note there is a line which says "spare wheels are compulsory". Is this going to cause some anguish amongst the "gunk" brigade?  - Gordon


I don't think there is. There's a line which says 'spare wheel is compulsory unless you are instead carrying some other sort of proprietory puncture repair/inflation system' (eg the aerosol cans of gunk). That is the regulacion on the actual DGT website.
In reality it matters not one jot. 
I bet in the entire history of Spain, not a single person has ever been fined for not carrying one or t'other. Obscure rules like that don't actually matter in this part of the world, as they are just not enforced/checked up on.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

As Nomad says its not cumpulsory to have a spare anymore 

Secton c) does say have a spare but goes on to say:- quote.. ."or as long as you have an alternative system that will provide guaranted sufficient mobility to allow you to move the vehicle and have it repaired".So that would cover the "gunk" system 
I suppose its saying the same as if you had one on those emergency spares dont drive around on it get it changed ASAP.

You can post question and they will answer them in a couple of days ...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This would be a useful site to be made a sticky. 

G


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> This would be a useful site to be made a sticky.
> 
> G


Good idea as in fact the site is updated almost daily regarding driving in Spain and I see yesterday they put together a whole load of information relating specifically to Motorhome useage in Spain ... Interesting read .


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just a thought Ken but, this topic would I am sure be of interest to many on MHF but the title used was perhaps not the most eye-catching description. Is it worth re-posting it ?

I saw it on another forum and did not realise it was on this one.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't know if this is of use but they seem to have a webpage as well, but not sure if its a mirror of what is posted on facebook as I'm not a member...

http://n332.es/

Pete


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

peejay said:


> Don't know if this is of use but they seem to have a webpage as well, but not sure if its a mirror of what is posted on facebook as I'm not a member...
> 
> http://n332.es/
> 
> Pete


Yes its a mirror of facebook as you say .. I think the main difference is you can actually post questions on facebook and they will attempt to answer them.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

bktayken said:


> Yes its a mirror of facebook as you say .. I think the main difference is you can actually post questions on facebook and they will attempt to answer them.


Very good resource for those that don't want to use Facebook


----------

